# Keeping it fun!



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

We all start hobbies at one time or another in are life time. We are so excited in the beginning then over time it becomes less fun so we lose interest or get burned out.

So my question is... What one thing holds your interest in the hobby?...So that you don't get burned out.


The one thing for me is that the scape does not stay the same, it is forever changing. You can always make it look different by pruning, planting, moving plants. So it never gets boring.

Now lets hear your reasons!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, I've been in the hobby since March, and it has been fun learning how to do everything, and learning about scaping... 
I'm doing a new scape soon, and I am hoping/praying that all the looking and thinking I have done will pay off via a great scape.. LOL I need 8 tanks to scape to try all the designs I want to try, so I'll be busy!
So, I guess I love it because I don't like to watch tv... LOL oh and it is beautiful!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

For me, a good part of it just comes naturally. I've always loved any form of gardening and growing things with anything from the veggie garden, to flower gardens, to our indoor jungle, to cacti, and then of course aquatic gardening came along and added a whole new dimension to the "green scene". 

The other thing that keeps my interest high is the fact that there are boards like this where you have so many other people who you actually understand why you enjoy it so much.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The process of creating my next scape in my mind and actucally shopping for equipment.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It's the endless options that keep me involved. There are so many different ways of keeping plants and planted aquaria that one can build their tank on how much time and energy available to put into it.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Im with Phil. There is always something new to try, which deffinately keeps the hobby interesting!


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

It's a hobby that keeps me off the streets and out of trouble. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I think the main thing that keeps it interesting for me is the fact that it is 'living' non static 'environment.' I guess a world in a world. I also agree with Jan that the boards/forums keep the hobby interesting with the exchange of ideas and nice folks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree with all the above, great reasons for not getting burned out.

Anyone else...


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I got into it all blindly. I had this tank, and was thinking of how to make it look neat. So I picked up a magazine that happened to feature planted aquaria. From that point, I had to do it. Besides video games, this has been my longest lasting hobby, and the fire stills burns bright inside.

It's affordable (compared to high-end audio systems), and beautiful. It allows my creativity to grow. I've learned so much, and I truly love learning this "work." It's taught me so much, and like the plants, I've grown considerably because of it.

I wonder myself sometimes if I will get burnt out, and then I think of massively huge planted tanks ("murals"), paludariums, and well, I dunno...I just like doing it! It's relaxing and fun to watch things grow at the speed of life.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Well said, Avalon


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

I kept aquariums from 1994-1999 quite succesfully, I had a low tech, sand substrate planted tank with some vals with sunlight and I did great. I then stopped keeping tanks mainly for "non burnout" reasons. The only time I seriously burnt out was a couple of years back when I restarted. My first tank bombed with mouth rot and lost everything except a huge carp. Then I kept a cichlid tank with anubias and pennywort under a 15W actinic-daylight CFL and bombed there as well with huge algae outbreaks and dead fish. 
I think my biggest reason for burning out was not knowing what I was doing and having no idea how to control a disaster, so the easiest thing was to drop it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Baj... Your story is a good reminder to do research first before diving into the planted tank hobby. Sorry to hear of the loses


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

trenac said:


> Baj... Your story is a good reminder to do research first before diving into the planted tank hobby. Sorry to hear of the loses


No worries, the losses were long back. Yup, the key to not getting frustrated a month into the hobby is to do some reading and ask a few questions and then having some patience. its hard to look at the tank and fight off the feeling of tweaking this or that, but just sitting tight for a few days and letting the tank settle is also important.


----------

